# Here is More lessons for free……



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear Friends : Here is More lessons for free……

This is a Solea lesson 

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo33.html

I hope you enjoy it!
Att: Ruben D.


----------

